# Wrist Molnija



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

There are quite a few of this type around on ebay with various dials & vintage claims.

They look like converted pocket watches.

Are they 'real' Molnijas or some kind of Franken? Anyone know anything about them?



















Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've seen those, and assumed that they were Russian rebuilds... pocket watches with new dials and added strap lugs, similar to the first watches converted during the First War from pocket watches.

I would like one of the 'military' style... but without the more garish cartoons...

Apart from that, can't help... sorry...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont like to comment to much on the technical side[as i have been proved wrong in the past :cry2: ]but what i can say is that they are 100% Redials.

Ihavnt got any Molnijas,but I have several 1st MWF Type 1`s and all the dials show various states of advanced Patina/ageing.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> I have several 1st MWF Type 1`s ...


Lucky man!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris a couple of pictures,one thing i have learnt about Russian watches,originality is subjective,you think you have found a good one,then someone tells you otherwise. 





Regards,

Russ,.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

chris l said:


> I've seen those, and assumed that they were Russian rebuilds... pocket watches with new dials and added strap lugs, similar to the first watches converted during the First War from pocket watches.
> 
> I would like one of the 'military' style... but without the more garish cartoons...
> 
> Apart from that, can't help... sorry...


I was thinking along the same lines, Chris 

There are certainly some strange dials around but the more subdued ones look pretty good.

I wonder who's putting them out.

Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Russ Cook said:


> Thanks Chris a couple of pictures,one thing i have learnt about Russian watches,originality is subjective,you think you have found a good one,then someone tells you otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trio Russ :thumbsup:

I'm currently watching one like the bottom left on ebay......

Cheers


----------

